# Dungeon Keeper 2 Win 7 64 Bit



## B_R_O_C_K_E (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie man DK2 unter Windows 7 64Bit zum laufen bekommt? Also optimalerweise mit 3d-Grafikkartenunterstützung. Wenns Patches notwendig sein sollte, wäre ein Link mit funktionierendem Download super 

Danke euch


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

Sieh mal hier: 

[HOWTO] Dungeon Keeper 2 | Vista/7 | Dual/Quad-Core | moderne Grakas


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (1. März 2012)

eijeijei, sehr umfangreich das ganze  und was sich als schwerer als erwartet herrausstellt, ist, die Patches zu organisieren


----------

